# Trojan Phlyers to Fly at Air Power Expo – NAS Fort Worth JRB April 26/27th.



## Warbirds News (Apr 23, 2014)

Trojan Phlyers to Fly at Air Power Expo – NAS Fort Worth JRB April 26/27th.

Trojan Phlyers to Perform at Air Power Expo ? NAS Fort Worth JRB April 26-27


----------

